# Where have all the 907 campingaz canisters gone ?



## Wisewoman (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I have previously had no issue getting my campingaz 907 refills from Go Outdoors until now ... they are not even listing them on their website!

Is it Covid related?

Does anyone know if I can use the same regulator and maybe start to use flo gas instead? I understand Calor regulators are a little different. I’m hoping I don’t have to mess around changing the regulator if this 907 dearth keeps up! 

Thanks for any insight,
Cheers, 
Melissa


----------



## izwozral (Aug 13, 2020)

There are some on ebay, looks expensive to me but what do I know? Or there are these sites you can buy from. 






						Stockists
					






					www.camping-gas.com
				












						Campingaz Gaz 907 Refill  (2.75kg) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Campingaz Gaz 907 Refill  (2.75kg) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## n brown (Aug 13, 2020)

you'd be better off getting a new regulator and going with calor or flo ,much cheaper than c/gaz


----------



## harrow (Aug 14, 2020)

n brown said:


> you'd be better off getting a new regulator and going with calor or flo ,much cheaper than c/gaz



The trouble is Melissa might find them too big and also too heavy to fit in  A new regulator is cheap and not a worry.


----------



## Deleted member 47296 (Aug 14, 2020)

Is this link any use?





						Campingaz Gas Store Locator
					

Campingaz offers a uniquely large dealer network across Europe, guaranteeing you a widespread availability of our gas cylinders and gas cartridges



					www.campingaz.com


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 14, 2020)

Gaslow do a 2.7kg refillable bottle, not sure if dimensions are similar or not though


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 14, 2020)

Small calor or refillable even better.


----------



## Wisewoman (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks all.

Izwozral- I must have missed that one on eBay when I looked last night - it is more  expensive than they should be though! Mind you I get a discount off at go outdoors for being an assistant leader in the scouts 

I think my gas locker is perfectly sized for two 907s - I don’t think I’d get two of the similar calors in and I do like having a spare. Flogas is an unknown to me but they seem to be making a push on themselves.

i think for now I’ll order the one off Ebay and if this 907 thing keeps up, will do some more research. I put a new regulator on my system a couple of years ago and it wasn’t the most enjoyable job so  not one i wish to repeat unless necessary. 

thanks all,
Melissa


----------



## dunfillin (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't that Melissa is going to want to be decanting gas into the Campingaz cylinder if she found that changing a regulator was a problem !


----------



## jann (Aug 14, 2020)

You will need a new regulator. If you can fit a small calor, they are better value. Camping gaz can be useful as an emergency back up abroad because they can be exchanged at a lot of supermarkets


----------



## ricc (Aug 15, 2020)

empty ones keep turning up in job lots at the local auction,   ive got a few if anyones got a use for them.


----------



## harrow (Aug 15, 2020)

ricc said:


> empty ones keep turning up in job lots at the local auction,   ive got a few if anyones got a use for them.



I got my original ones at car boot sales. As an interesting point the shop display ones used to have a hole in the bottom and they can't be exchanged.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 15, 2020)

How often do you need a replacement, that’s serious money?


----------



## kensowerby (Aug 15, 2020)

I understand that calor gas have the contract to fill camping gaz bottles, I will say no more on the subject


----------



## harrow (Aug 15, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> How often do you need a replacement, that’s serious money?



If you want small and light you have to pay the price.

We used to use 907, camping with a gas fridge and tried calor 7kg bottles but they were so heavy that we went back to 907s.

For economy 47kg propane bottles would work out cheaper, but they are like a world war 2 bomb.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 15, 2020)

harrow said:


> If you want small and light you have to pay the price.
> 
> We used to use 907, camping with a gas fridge and tried calor 7kg bottles but they were so heavy that we went back to 907s.
> 
> For economy 47kg propane bottles would work out cheaper, but they are like a world war 2 bomb.


I think the Gaslow 2.7kg is very similar dimension but may be slightly taller. Obviously if you only use i tank a year it may not be viable but at £40 three replacements is near the price of a direct fill 2.7


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 15, 2020)

The 907 and my reply have gone.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 15, 2020)

That price is about right for a full 907 cylinder really expensive way to buy gas that  but hey ho if that is the only size you can use that is what you have to pay, I currently have 10 of these cylinders in my Garage as I buy them when I see them at car boots, always available part  full or  part  empty depending on how you view things hee hee ,always cheap though, I have one that has no paint at all on it , got it for £2  and it is full, I use it on my most favourite barbi /  grill of which I have 2,  I can get both of my Barbis behind the ally screen/ wind break shown which  I made if doing a bigger cook and only the cast iron plates to clean, sooooo easy.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 15, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I think the Gaslow 2.7kg is very similar dimension but may be slightly taller. Obviously if you only use i tank a year it may not be viable but at £40 three replacements is near the price of a direct fill 2.7


Gaslow provide details of this here: https://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages...ath=/Shops/cyujrhdmmu67/Products/01-4003-67-D
If not fitting a remote filling point, these suppliers are said to be happy to supply the gas: https://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages...ujrhdmmu67/Categories/Cylinders/Where_to_Fill (There's one in the Loughborough area.)


----------



## Bertilak (Aug 16, 2020)

I've had Gaz from our local Calor main agent. Most independent gas places do them too.

But comparing the price of 2.75 kg Gaz against 4.5kg of Calor (for the same substance = butane) contributed to me rebuilding our T5's cupboard to fit the bigger calor pot. (I already had a regulator, and a cyl from the local tip). Mine also fits a 907 in the corner, so running out of Calor abroad isn't a total killer.

Last time I bought Gaz, 2 years ago, it was £32, which I accepted due to location -in a village post office on the Isle of Mull!  And being desperate...


----------

